# New novel, with cats as the characters



## tiggercatz (Apr 10, 2003)

I found this new book, The Life & Times of Rapunzel, and it's really funny -- it's a fantasy that takes place in the kingdom of Khatt and the character is a cat. The author's own cat, Hemingway, was the inspiration. I love to support authors who love cats -- like Tamara Thorne, Anne McCaffrey, Lillian Braun, etc. I even liked the scroungy cat in Harry Potter! Anyway, the cover on this book is gorgeous. If you're interested, I found it at Escape to Romance, and also http://www.staciwilson.com/rapunzel.html

Happy reading!

Tigger


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Sounds like a neat book. I will try to find it at a bookstore next time I go. Thanks! :lol:


----------

